# Spinning- Handspun into Sweater



## wordancer

Just casted-on! 

This wool I bought when I was a full-time, live-in volunteer at Innisfree Village, Crozet VA. Besides being a house parent, I was also a spinner/workshop facilitator. 3/4s of this pile is some of what I spun, the rest was spun by other volunteer spinners. Yep, I bought my own spinning, it's quirky and has lots of character!

I'm using a template from Ann Budd's, the knitter's handy book of sweater patterns, basic designs in multiple sizes and gauges.

I think it's going to be a pullover, but not certain yet as it is a work in progress.

Stay tuned to this topic and I'll post pictures of the sweater as I knit along.


----------



## BirchPoint

What fun. Anxious to see the progress


----------



## Spooly

I really appreciate seeing the works in progress. Having just started learning to spin, I am curious to see different types of handspun yarns and what others are making with their yarns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cdambro

Nice yarn. Looking forward to your progress. I love seeing things as they are created.


----------



## mama879

Beautiful yarn and the sweater will be amazing we want to see pictures as you go.


----------



## Reba1

I am anxious to see your progress, too. I have lots of little skeins of different colors of handspun. All from my continued learning process, so not a very balanced or consistent result. I need a project where I can combine all those different yarns. You appear to have a couple of different weights (although yours are consistent within the skein) so it will be interesting to see your finished sweater. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## wordancer

Reba1 said:


> You appear to have a couple of different weights (although yours are consistent within the skein) so it will be interesting to see your finished sweater.!


Trust me most of those skeins are not consistent. But but I did noticed the 3-ply skeins ARE generally decent, because I read somewhere that three ply will really even out hand spun yarn, makes it rounder and more even. By gosh theY are right. I did this yarn a year ago and never paid that much attention to it after it was done.

The yarn quirks will give this sweater so much character that it will be a star! Or so I hope

The all white yarn is bulky and I'm using two strands of gray together.
The general gauge for the white bulky is 3sts per inch so that is what I'm basing the pattern on. I notice by doing the gray yarn in moss st, that seem to make the slightly thinner two strands of gray take up more space. I have about 7 inches of the back done, I'll post a pic in the morning when the light is better.

Truthfully I'm playing with this sweater ... And already having a Lot of fun.


----------



## wordancer

Ribbit ???? back to the drawing board!
I'll be back...


----------



## desireeross

That'll be a beautiful sweater


----------



## wordancer

On my way, again. About 8 inches of back done. Not the best pictures, but will give you an idea. 

The gray starts out solid at the bottom, slowly drifting in different gray and white mixes. I decided that I like the white bars between the white and gray and put them back in on purpose when I reknitted. 

I didn't take a picture of what I ripped out before, the gauge was messed up (my bad). But the first attempt, the gray was all moss stitch. While it was ripped out was for the gauge issue, I realized that I didn't care for the effect of the all moss stitch, it was too puffy in this weight of yarn. The weaving effect of the bands is taming that.

Pullover. Provisional cast on as I'm not certain of hem treatment yet. Thinking of garter stitch rows. Still mulling over the neckline. The band at the bottom between the garter ridges will have some duplicate stitching, vertical stripes? This is the fun part of knitting off the page! All the design features are yours.

Questions?


----------



## Cdambro

That is so pretty and I like how the weaving stitch looks.


----------



## mama879

I love it and just think from all scratch. Love to see more projects like this ladies. We have seen some shawls that are very pretty and this sweater is going to be amazing. Want to see more.


----------



## wordancer

OK, onward and forward. 

I was not quite halfway done with this sweater, when I realized that there was seriously not enough yarn to to use two strands together. After pondering it all I bought some knitpicks wool of the Andres in silver and dove heather. Been swatching on/off different yarn combos and stitch patterns for several weeks and new plan is:

I'm alternating home spun with the Wool of the Andes in stockinette, this will be a modified drop shoulder cardigan. The back is finished! Hoohrah! See below.

I decided that the reverse stockinette side will be the public side. Because the wonkiness of the homespun really shows up when it is not doubled and knitted in stockinette. Note, this yarn was spun at the beginning of my spinning career about two years ago and some of the yarn was spun by other beginners. 

I'm bound and determined to show even wonky beginner's spinning can be successfully knitted.

I lightly steamed the back piece. The pictures didn't come out well, but there will be better pics as I go along. The reverse stockinette side is so much better than it looks and the regular side is so much worse that it looks. ????

.


----------



## Reba1

I love the versions you are going through to get the end result that pleases you. I must say, it is looking very pretty!


----------



## Cdambro

Looking great! I love how the colors blend and the stitches. You are headed to success. Love seeing your progress.


----------



## wordancer

Update: I had all the pieces done by the end of January, I think. Issues that caused the sweater to be put into the time out corner. 

1. Seriously drifted on the left front, lengthwise. Too short from the shoulder to the bottom of armhole shaping and too short from bottom of armhole shaping to hem. 

2. Sleeves are not wide enough at the armhole area.

Today, out of time out. Took sweater with me to my LYS to work on. Finished the left side repair. Split it in the areas that was too short, (removed a row) knit more length, graft back together. Then I basted the bavk/front pieces together, tried it on and surveyed the other knitters who were there. We all agreed while it was oversized (which was what I was aiming for) it wasn't as hugely oversized as I thought it was going to be. Hoorah! I spent months fretting about this. Ugh!

Forgot to have a picture taken of the try on, but here it is on the bed. Sorry for the bad photos but wanted you to get the idea.


----------



## Cdambro

Wow...it is looking so nice and you are moving along great. I am enjoying seeing your progress. Thanks.


----------



## gardenpoet

So interesting, and so beautiful.


----------



## wordancer

After that basted try on, I still was having thoughts that the sweater was still potentiality too oversized. So I set in one sleeve and knit on temporary button and neck bands. Then tried it on. Yes! The size is good to go. Ha, I dithered around with that issues for months while the project (and & was I in time out).

Yesterday, I took all the basting out, button and neck band off. Before all the ends are finished off, decided to try out my bright idea to give the sweater some shaping and interest.

Afterthought ribbing, in underarms and to the sides of the buttons band areas. I'm actually having fun again with this sweater.


----------



## Cdambro

So glad you are having fun with your sweater and the size is right. Nice to hear it is going well. ????


----------



## wordancer

This morn, while contemplating my sweater (again!) I had this lyric running through my mind. "Na na na, na na na, Hey hey hey goodbye"





Anyway, i just finished redoing the sleeves and basted it all together again! Note I didn't put on temp collar or button bands on for this fitting, which will, when done they will give the sweater better shaping.

Now I see that, I'm going to redo the the sleeves (again) for the third time, feel that the increasing needs to be even out more...sort of bunched up at the top of the sleeve. Still trying to make the oversizing work with the modified drop shoulder style. I quite like how the after thought ribbing worked out.

Beginning to think that I will have to raised the armhole a few inches, but will try the easier fix first, reshaping the sleeves a bit. :sm23:


----------



## a fool for fiber

I love the natural colors. I wish I could wear sweaters, but alas, menopause has ruined them for me..... my favorite sweaters to knit used to be Icelandic with 3 natural colors. Very heavy.... never could wear them either except in the dead of a New England Winter. Enjoy knitting yours and I look forward to seeing your progress. As for me, I'm plugging away on my simple lace shawl.....still!


----------



## Cdambro

I really like the subtle change in the soft colors. Really pretty and coming along nicely. Enjoy seeing your progress.


----------



## Goodshepfarm

i agree with all of your concerns but am sure You will have a really nice sweater when completed!


----------



## Reba1

Still following along....it looks like this may end up being a favorite sweater when you are all done. I love it.


----------



## wordancer

Reba1 said:


> Still following along....it looks like this may end up being a favorite sweater when you are all done. I love it.


Just to thank all for following me on this rather extended sweater journey! Taking a short break to knit up a summer tank top with an impulse yarn buy.


----------



## wordancer

Yes! In a 4 hour marathon I did all the major seaming. Now it is all the details: weave in ends, buttons, collar, pockets, applied i-cord all around. Maybe shoulder pads???
And, and...still thinking about a lining? Good grief....really!
:sm16: :sm06: :sm04:

This puppy is heavy! Might have to move north to Alaska to wear it.????


----------



## mama879

I really like it you did good and it does look warm. Enjoy it. I like to see from hand spun to garment.


----------



## Reba1

Oh, I absolutely love it! Did you end up raising the armhole, or just resizing the sleeves?


----------



## wordancer

Reba1 said:


> Oh, I absolutely love it! Did you end up raising the armhole, or just resizing the sleeves?


Resize the sleeves, I changed the rate of increase to the armhole so increase was more even and not having a large amount of increase in the last couple of inches. Its good enough!


----------



## wordancer

Oh steek me!
What a journey this project is turning out to be!. Upon a reassessment, I decided my accidental button bands suck! I did the afterthought ribbing in that area because the body was too wide. So now I need to take it off by steeking o me o my!! Which I have never done!

Keep your fingers crossed for me and here are pictures of some of the buttons and the potential lining for the sweater. Picked it up at a charity store, 3yards, $1. Think it is a rayon? Slick, the sweater coal will slide on and off easily.


----------



## Reba1

What an adventure you are having, but it is so going to be worth it!


----------



## Cdambro

I love those buttons. You sure are on an adventure as Reba1 said. You are learning a lot and will have a lovely sweater when you are done.


----------

